# Puppy ate a rabbit.



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

So today I let my Mom go in the back yard with my puppy, she stepped inside for a bit. I go outside and my pup is chomping down on a rabbit that my cat killed in my backyard, pretty nasty sight. According to VCA animal hospital they said he should be fine, but without any testing who knows. They claim " rabbits are not major carriers, but to check for parasites during the next visit" 

My cat seems fine, he does that pretty often though. Killing rabbits and such. Am I overreacting or should I take the puppy in?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i say your pup will be fine but for
the comfort of mind take him to the Vet.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds like puppy had a wonderful meal! 

I wouldn't worry myself over it. If it makes you feel any better...

















(^ Deer hide/fully intact head. They also get some of the meat, the full rib cage, stomach, organs, bones, legs, ect)

My pups eat dead things all the time. LOL!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryff and Keeta have had their share of baby rabbits and squirrels, killed by the cats, confiscated by the dogs. Not even so much as runny poops, though they are on raw and are used to that kind of stuff. 

I wouldn't worrly about it, I would think of it as some nice extra nutrition.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The only thing you might want to think about is worms and you can bring a fecal sample into the vet in about 2 weeks and have it checked out. I bet she loved it!


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Your pup should be fine. If anything, he may have just been exposed to some worms. Is he on some sort of HW/flea med? Sometimes those will cover a lot of the worms that he could be exposed to. The only other worm likely from eating a rabbit is tapeworms (which are fairly harmless for your pup, just gross for owners to see them crawling out of their bum!)


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Rabbits are really good food for your GSD. Don't worry, it's fine. Plus, they're very tasty. Gosh, I love fried Rabbit.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

juliebays said:


> rabbits are really good food for your gsd. Don't worry, it's fine. Plus, they're very tasty. Gosh, i love fried rabbit.


lol


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Check the puppies stool for tape worm segments. Wild rabbits have fleas which can cause tapeworm...I'd say 50% of the time my dogs eat a rabbit they have caught they will get tapeworm. Tapeworm is NOT a worm that is taken care of by the normal monthly worming/heartworm meds. It is SEPARATE and must be purchased 1 time. So look for tapeworm segments in the coming weeks in the stool.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Alright thanks guys! btw the dog is a he. I appreciate the help as always.


----------

